# Jim McCann (26 October 1944 – 5 March 2015)



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Jim McCann of The Dubliners has died - aged only 70, of throat cancer. Sad news.

See the Irish Times for more. Now there's only John Sheahan left of the Dubliners.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

I loved The Dubliners - very sorry he's gone. Rest in Peace.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

May he rest in pieace.


----------

